# How to make an Astrolabacus



## illius (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello everybody,

I have a 3D Printer on its way (Ultimaker 2 Standard Size), and would love to be able to make an Astrolabacus with it. The trouble is, I am an absolute beginner at 3D Design, so I was wondering if anyone had the STL files for an Astrolabacus (puzzle size doesn't have to match the original). I know that Tony Fisher printed an Astrolabacus last year. I believe that the entire puzzle would be legal, as the patent for the original Astrolabacus has expired.

For the small balls inside, I think that I may get them printed through Shapeways.

Thanks very much for all your help (in advance).

[NOTE: I have posted this on the TP forum also].


----------



## illius (Jun 26, 2015)

The patent is linked here


----------



## cataldo (Jul 28, 2015)

if you find out how to make one, can you make 2? private message me a price you would want, ill see if it works. let me know!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey i have a 3d printer too! solidoodle 2


----------

